# Gute Leitung aber schlechte download geschwindigkeit.



## Leicker (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,Mein Freund hat ein Problem mit seinem Internet und zwar wir haben  ein Premiumaccount bei Share-online geholt.

Ich downloade mit 1.5MB pro Sekunde und er nur maximal mit 200kbs.

Wir haben einen Speedtest gemacht.

Das ist meiner:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/3031680099.png

Ich habe leider kein Foto von seinem test aber bei ihm war der download mit 16mb/s
und der Upload bei 5mb/s

Wir beide benutzen ein Lan Kabel. Das komische ist das er eine 100.000Leitung von Kabel Deutschland besitzt und ich eine durchschnittsleitung von o2.


Er wollte da anrufen und sich beschweren aber ich habe ihn gesagt das es bestimmt irgendeine Einstellung sein Internet drosselt.



Ich bedanke mich schonmal für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ich denke nicht, dass ein Softwarefehler vorliegt. Wahrscheinlicher ist eher ein Versagen seitens Kabel Deutschland - ich würde aber empfehlen, den Speedtest noch mehrmals zu unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten zu wiederholen, bevor dein Freund da den Support anmacht 

100.000 sollte halt etwa so aussehen:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Jesse21 (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja ich habe auch eine 100.000er Leitung von Kabeldeutschland und kann nur sagen das ich wahrscheinlich mal den selben Fehler hatte wie dein Freund. Meine Fritz box von Kabeldeutschland empfängt 106.000 download, bei mir kamen aber schlichtweg nur max. 25.000 am PC an...... nach langen Überlegen und herumgefummel habe ich den Fehler gefunden, es war tatsächlich das Lankabel selber das nich mehr Datenvolumen zuließ, und Tatsache nach dem Tauschen des Kabels gegen eins was max. 100.000 zulässt empfing ich an meinem Rechner 96.000 +/-.

Ich hoffe das dein Freund das selbe Problem hat und ich weiterhelfen konnte

MfG Jesse


----------



## Leicker (14. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Lan kabel ist interessant aber egal welche kabel es ist ich glaube nicht das 200kb normal sein.

Ich werde mal mein kabel zu ihm nehmen und schauen ob das besser ist.


----------



## Leicker (14. Oktober 2013)

Eine Frage kann es sein das im Modem eine falsche einstellung ist?

Wir haben auch versucht ein anderen Browser zu wählen.

Höher als 200kb geht nichts bei ihm.

Bei mir immer 1.5mb


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. Oktober 2013)

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Endkunden einen Speedtest durchzuführen! Sollte nicht einmal annähernd der fixierte Wert erreicht werden=> Beschwerde bis Kündigung, fertig! 
Aber nur 200kb/s via Kabel kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen! Was für ein Router/Modem wird denn verwendet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

-Router für 1 min stromlos machen
-aus den Routerinterface auslesen mit wieviel er syncronisiert
-Kabelstatistik auslesen, evtl. hier posten
-LAN mit z.B. NetIO auf volle Geschwindigkeit testen
-Speedtest auf verschiedenen Servern machen


----------



## Leicker (15. Oktober 2013)

Routerinterface,Kabelstatistik auslesen wie geht das?

Im Internet finde ich nichts so ganz wie es funktioniert


danke schonmal an euch.

Wenn ich bei meinem freund bin werde ich mal mein lan kabel austesten


----------



## Leicker (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo es lag am Kabel.Er downloadet jetzt mit 1.7 MB pro Sekunde.


Meine Frage ist es ist doch trozdem langsam für eine 100k leitung oder liegt das an Shareonline? 


Danke an alle die geholfen haben.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Oktober 2013)

es gibt ein bearbeitungs button.



> Hallo es lag am Kabel.Er downloadet jetzt mit 1.7 MB pro Sekunde.​


es gibt min 5 verschiedene LAN (Netzwerkabel) und hattest anscheinend ein ziemlich altes.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2013)

Leicker schrieb:


> Hallo es lag am Kabel.Er downloadet jetzt mit 1.7 MB pro Sekunde.
> 
> 
> Meine Frage ist es ist doch trozdem langsam für eine 100k leitung oder liegt das an Shareonline?
> ...


 1,7 MB/s ist viel viel viel zu langsam. An einem 100 Mbit/s Anschluss müssten knapp über 11 MB/s drin sein. Share-Online hat eigendlich fast nur Server mit Gigabit Anbindung. Ich hab da immer so um die 17-18 MB/s mit nem 150Mbit/s Anschluss von Unitymedia. Share-Online ist echt nen Leistungsfähiger Dienst, wo man wirklich was für sein Geld bekommt.

Hat er zufällig ein neueres Intel Mainboard? Wenn ja dann das Bios auf eine Version mit ME8 flashen, das behebt das Geschwindigkeitsproblem mit Fritzboxen und Intel Onboard Netzwerkkarten.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Oktober 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Endkunden einen Speedtest durchzuführen! Sollte nicht einmal annähernd der fixierte Wert erreicht werden=> Beschwerde bis Kündigung, fertig!
> Aber nur 200kb/s via Kabel kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen! Was für ein Router/Modem wird denn verwendet?



Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn bitte???  Du bist so ein Kunde dem ich direkt ne fette Rechnung schreiben würde.  Mein Lappen an den Anschluß dran Speedtest in Ordnung,  Kunden Rechner Speedtest Schrott.  Alles klar Kunden Problem 60 Euro,  danke.  Erzähl den Leuten nicht was was teuer werden könnte


----------



## Leicker (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi leute er muss sich ja jetzt einen neuen Lan-Kabel kaufen. Kann das sein das mein kabel nicht mehr als 1.7 mb liefert?

Ich habe ein Cat 5 kabel müsste er sich ein Cat 7 kabel kaufen damit auch die volle leistung geliefert wird?.


Er hat ein Amd PC.


Danke für die Hilfe.

MfG

Leicker


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2013)

Eigendlich müsste das ein Cat5 Kabel auch schaffen, weil das bis max. 100Mbit/s geht, wenn es heile ist. Mit einem Cat6 Kabel geht max 1 Gbit/s, was vollkommen ausreichend ist. Ist das Kabel überhaubt kaputt?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Router für 1 min stromlos machen
> -aus den Routerinterface auslesen mit wieviel er syncronisiert
> -Kabelstatistik auslesen, evtl. hier posten
> -LAN mit z.B. NetIO auf volle Geschwindigkeit testen


----------



## Leicker (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,nein das Kabel ist nicht kaputt.
20m CAT.5e Gigabit Patchkabel Netzwerkkabel schwarz LAN DSL Kabel Netzwerk | eBay

Hier ist das Kabel.

Ich glaube ich sage dann meinem freund das er das Cat6 kabel kaufen soll damit er volle Leistung hat


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. Oktober 2013)

Cat 5e schafft locker 1 Gbit/s (wovon nur 100 Mbit/s benötigt werden), Cat6 wäre Geldverschwendung.


----------

